# Check full colors of Argus GT fam! Pick your favourite one!



## VOOPOO (15/7/20)

Voopoo Argus GT Vape Starter Kit is a dual-18650 multi-functional vape system that features an impressive 160w maximum output wattage and a comprehensive temperature control configuration that delivered by intelligent GENE.TT chipset fitted inside. Formed from high-quality zinc alloy material and delicate leather grip section, the durable yet lightweight chassis is able to deal with a variety of complicated daily-use situations.







More Voopoo new products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

